# Something to keep an eye on.



## Josiah (Jul 18, 2008)

Yesterday I was reading the report of the 75th GA of our church and I noticed near the end of day 7 this report on an avisory committee recommendation the committee for the historian: 



> The Advisory Committee to review the work of the Committee for the Historian made the following recommendation: That the Committee consider publishing in electronic form various publications from early OPC history, in particular, The Presbyterian Guardian, and report to a future Assembly. This motion was enthusiastically supported. The Rev. Danny E. Olinger and ruling elder Dr. David Noe were elected to the committee.



If this happens this would really be something to look forward to.


----------



## CovenantalBaptist (Jul 18, 2008)

If you or other OPC PB members have any sway, encourage them to include it in Galaxie's Theological Journal Library which already does the Westminster Theological Journal, JETS, RBTR, etc.

I really appreciate all that the OPC has done and put out there - their website is excellent. It would be great to get old issues of the Guardian - I really enjoy the Ordained Servant and New Horizons.


----------



## Josiah (Jul 18, 2008)

CovenantalBaptist said:


> If you or other OPC PB members have any sway, encourage them to include it in Galaxie's Theological Journal Library which already does the Westminster Theological Journal, JETS, RBTR, etc.
> 
> I really appreciate all that the OPC has done and put out there - their website is excellent. It would be great to get old issues of the Guardian - I really enjoy the Ordained Servant and New Horizons.



I have emailed questions and suggestions to the CCE before and they are really quite good at responding quickly. I would email your suggestion, who knows, they may just decide to go with it.


----------



## bookslover (Jul 19, 2008)

Many people have been pestering the Powers That Be in the OPC to republish _The Presbyterian Guardian_ for years now. I'm glad to see that they may finally be getting up to speed on that.

On a related note: the library at Westminster Seminary California has an almost complete run of A. W. Pink's magazine _Studies in the Scriptures_ (January, 1922 to December, 1953). Only a very few numbers are missing, if I remember rightly. Needless to say, original copies of Pink's magazine are extremely, extremely rare.


----------

